# Does it make me a perv..........



## Browser (3 Apr 2013)

.....to admit to getting a semi when looking at this???






This is now officially my lottery-win trike :-)

http://www.carbontrikes.com/eng/models.html


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2013)

Veeeryyyyy nice!


----------



## Tribanite (3 Apr 2013)

Perv


----------



## Browser (3 Apr 2013)

Helleewwwww


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## Lee_M (3 Apr 2013)

yep it makes you a perv.

when i look at that it looks like an accident in a bike factory

ugly mess of bits bolted together

your opinion may vary :-)


----------



## StuAff (3 Apr 2013)

Nice. But rather pricey compared to an ICE Vortex, and not much cheaper than a velomobile....


----------



## henshaw11 (4 Apr 2013)

StuAff said:


> Nice. But rather pricey compared to an ICE Vortex, and not much cheaper than a velomobile....


 
Aye, but neither come at this weight:
_*** With our light weight option parts, 10,5 Kg (23.1lb) can be achieved. The weight does not include pedals and seat pad. _

Vortex is about 13kg/~29lbs

I know which I'd rather climb with..


----------



## StuAff (4 Apr 2013)

henshaw11 said:


> Aye, but neither come at this weight:
> _*** With our light weight option parts, 10,5 Kg (23.1lb) can be achieved. The weight does not include pedals and seat pad. _
> 
> Vortex is about 13kg/~29lbs
> ...


True. Horses for courses...


----------



## Browser (5 Apr 2013)

Lee_M said:


> yep it makes you a perv.
> 
> when i look at that it looks like an accident in a bike factory
> 
> ...


 

It does, that's why the world's such a great place Lee


----------



## spennie (18 Apr 2013)

Browser said:


> .....to admit to getting a semi when looking at this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Theres nothing more beatifull than carbon(dont tell the wife i just said that)


----------

